# Who has the most fitting character name?



## Confusticated (Feb 17, 2004)

Okay... if anyone wants to be added or have someone added just let me know and I'll ask ithrynluin. 

The idea is to vote for the person/people whose personality is closest to that of the character they are named after.


PS: I know Snaga and ithrynluin can be considered more than one character! 

Thanks to whichever mod added that list.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Feb 17, 2004)

I voted for Gandalf White, Gandalf the Grey, Aule, and Gothmog...because...I felt like it.


----------



## Elbereth (Feb 18, 2004)

Beleive it or not...I actually gave this a lot of thought. And after reviewing everyone's names and basing it on what I have gathered are their personalities from their posting and chatting with them personally...I have chosen the following as the most like or as the thread says..."most fitting" character name.


Turgon
Snaga
Niniel
and myself (I didn't choose my name for nothing folks)


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 19, 2004)

I know the duality of my name fits me well, and am certain of this above all the other names I voted for. Will not comment further though...

Ancalagon - can be rather dragon-ish (make of that what you will!)
Beorn - strong, silent type, has the sense of authority about him 
Finduilas - gentle lass, loving, affectionate, compassionate, youthful
Gandalf the Grey - kindly, wise, friendly, humble
Melian - wise, thoughtful
Nóm - is very wise in some matters , open minded, creative
Snaga - Orkish in behaviour sometimes (can be painfully blunt  ), though hiding a noble and highly intelligent spirit beneath the rough exterior
Turgon - silent, but when he speaks his words ooze wisdom and are taken into consideration by all


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey ithrynluin lets face it... I think you voted for me because we are such great friends. I mean... me resembling Finrod is a joke... there's not one ounce. Not one ounce of love, kindess, or hope in my orcish soul and blackend heart! And who're we kidding anyhow? Lets admit the truth... we're both pretty darn evil.

If I was there in Tirion I'd have gone on kinslaying with the Feanorians, or turned back as a coward... nay maybe killed myself crossing the Helcaraxe... and even if I made it to Beleriand, and saw men in the distance... I'd have hunted them savage ugly oldish half-naked crude, weak, diseased, unskilled beast-people for sport. No Finrod Felagund in here.

And then... if I was in in Nargothrond and forsaken by my Kingdom I'd have ordered the few faithful to kill them all. Nay... no noble elven-king here... they are of no use ultimately.

My bitter heart would have used the power and skill to cause ruin in attempt to satisfy INSATIABLE hunger for PAIN.

Think Webmaster'd let me change my name to Ulbandi? Now that is more fitting. Uglier than an orc... and desperate enough to mate with Melko!



PS: I'm hurt you didn't vote for Pippin_Took  hehe.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 19, 2004)

Nóm said:


> Hey ithrynluin lets face it... I think you voted for me because we are such great friends. I mean... me resembling Finrod is a joke... there's not one ounce. Not one ounce of love, kindess, or hope in my orcish soul and blackend heart! And who're we kidding anyhow? Lets admit the truth... we're both pretty darn evil.


Ya think? 

I didn't claim you resemble Finrod. And of course, you are entitled to your own opinion (especially of yourself  ) but you can't expect me to agree with it! And AHEM! who said being evil is mutually exclusive with being creative, open-minded and wise?


----------



## Aulë (Feb 19, 2004)

Nóm said:


> If I was there in Tirion I'd have gone on kinslaying with the Feanorians, or turned back as a coward... nay maybe killed myself crossing the Helcaraxe...


You'd have probably gotten your hair caught in the ice somehow, and be pulled under.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 20, 2004)

Aulë said:


> You'd have probably gotten your hair caught in the ice somehow, and be pulled under.


Indeed. Then comes Fingon and dives in and pull me back out, and wraps me in his golden cloak.

Hmm... lets wonder about how Aule would fair.

He'd make dwarves.... but they'd have pouches... and I think they'd specialize in the cooking of burnt pizza. 

ithrynluin... why, I think he'd dispear out East but it'd be told by the wise among men that his herb lore went on to be well known among the youth of Gondor in the fourth age... during the New Shadow.

Snaga... try to usurp the realm of Mordor during the WotR... and _almost_ succeed.

Gothmog... well I think he'd see the fair Gondolin and have a change of heart.

Ancalagon... plays the riddle game with Earendil, but loses when he asks 'what have I got deep under my left wing? And Earendil answers 'my sword'.


----------



## Beleg (Feb 20, 2004)

My vote goes to Snaga.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 24, 2004)

Nóm said:


> He'd make dwarves.... but they'd have pouches... and I think they'd specialize in the cooking of burnt pizza.


Why would I make Italian Dwarves?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 3, 2004)

Aule- Because he often formulates such beautiful things, only to have them blow up in his face! 

Beorn- Omnipotent, omniescent, and ferocious when needed.

Dain- Because I'm 'quick to make friends and quick to anger', as we dwarves are so noted for.

Elbereth- Always mediating, always trying to help light our way with her pretty stars of wisdom...

Gandalf the Grey- So humble, peaceful, laidback, but concerned about his friends.

Gandalf White- Bold, unafraid of the consequences, but tactical. Stands up to the evil Purists!

ithrynluin- Mysterious, powerful, a looming shadow.

Niniel- Never uses smilies in her posts, thus, she must be in sorrow! 

Nom- Very wise, and is friendly to us simple mannish folk!


----------



## Turin (Mar 3, 2004)

Why is Mac not on the list? He reflects his username more than anyone else on the forum, believe me, I know him personally.


----------

